
A Real Programmer Who Never Learned C - skypather
https://medium.com/@wilshipley/the-absolutely-true-story-of-a-real-programmer-who-never-learned-c-210e43a1498b#.k11teq8cn
======
Aloha
Its a great little snapshot of life.

------
CountHackulus
Massive clickbait title. It's a story about Dennis Richie.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Please do not spoil the joke.

~~~
perishabledave
Seriously, there is a difference between a Buzz Feed title to try to draw
viewers into a site that needs ad revenue and a well titled story that has an
interesting twist.

~~~
azinman2
The twist wasn't that interesting. I was expecting the article to continue
into something with meat.

~~~
perishabledave
That's ok, not everyone has to think it was interesting. :)

